# Texas's New Maximum Speed Limit is 80 mph



## M. Brown (Jul 5, 2004)

here


----------



## EdZed (Mar 29, 2005)

Wow, 130 km/h thats so fast, it must be the only state in the states that has such a high speed limit.


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

EdZed said:


> Wow, 130 km/h thats so fast, it must be the only state in the states that has such a high speed limit.


Yeah, Montana used to have no speed limit during the daytime, you could go fast as you wanted with your comfort and safety. Montana is now at 75 mph speed limit. I heard that Arizona was working on 80 mph speed limit, too. I haven't heard anything about it since.


----------



## th0m (Oct 14, 2004)

Any special reasons for this? Reducing traffic jams, or just simply $$? Have they done studies that showed no significant increase in car-accidents or something like that? 

Either way, good to see this happening, especially in the states this was approved, since there are a lot of long drives (especially Texas) that will be somewhat shortened by those 5 mph


----------



## EdZed (Mar 29, 2005)

sequoias said:


> Yeah, Montana used to have no speed limit during the daytime, you could go fast as you wanted with your comfort and safety. Montana is now at 75 mph speed limit. I heard that Arizona was working on 80 mph speed limit, too. I haven't heard anything about it since.


I remember when Montana had no speed limit up on I-15 right after the border speed limit was like 'responsible and something' too bad there were so many accidents and they scrapped it.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

California need rising more speed than 70 mph, mostly in rural area or even Northern California.


----------



## Rail Claimore (Sep 11, 2002)

I think Arizona already approved 80 as the max speed. I see more western states doing this. I think more midwestern states should be 70 like almost all of the southern states.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Rail Claimore said:


> I think Arizona already approved 80 as the max speed. I see more western states doing this. I think more midwestern states should be 70 like almost all of the southern states.


I agree.

Los Angeles MSA cannot get more than 70 speed limit cuz traffic are so pain and more accident problem.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

It should be 85 or 90 at best.


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

85 to 90 mph in very rural area with few curves and most straights with visible miles ahead, a few cars would be fine, but not in busy urban or rural areas. For example, the long stretch of I-80 between Wendover, NV/UT to east Salt lake basin, it's a interstate that most cars go 85 to 90 mph, cuz it's so straight and visible.


----------



## M. Brown (Jul 5, 2004)

its only in the western part of Texas. The closes it gets to a city is San Antonio. They should also do this between Dallas and Houston or San Antonio and Houston or Dallas and Austin/San Antonio. Indiana raised theirs to 70.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Nice but I think city speed limit should be 75 and 85 in rural areas. In remote areas there should be no speed limit with trucks at 85mph


----------



## unusualfire (May 26, 2004)

This is a bad thing. A drive may be a safe driver but that does not mean his car is safe. He could have a bubble on the inside of the tire that he/she can't see. and when he goes that much faster it creates more heat which would cost the tire to fail. And when that happens , it will be a very dangerous situation.


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

EdZed said:


> Wow, 130 km/h thats so fast, it must be the only state in the states that has such a high speed limit.


130 km/h (or 80 Mph) is not so high. It's the maximum speed limit allowed in few european countries and this is generally admitted as "the" good speed (on motorway of course !!!)









130 km/h on Millau's viaduc. (Limit is only 110 km/h during summer time).


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

"Speed limits" are useless and people basically see them as speed minimums. The speed limit here is 100km/h but everyone goes 120km/h and the cops can't do anything if everybody is speeding. To be honest I think they only pull over those going 140 or over.


----------



## _tictac_ (Jan 6, 2003)

I agree with eomer.
80 mph / 130 kmh isn't a whole lot. Speed limits are 68-80 mph / 110-130 kmh throughout Denmark, while most are driving 87+ mph / 140+ kmh.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Too bad there are many morons who drive at the speed limit or below at left lane in most of our freeways


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

LtBk said:


> Too bad there are many morons who drive at the speed limit or below at left lane in most of our freeways


That's true. I wish I had a blaster cannon to shoot them out of my way. Some people think that they're obligated to stay in the left lane as long as you're going the speed limit.


----------



## TexasBoi (Jan 7, 2004)

sequoias said:


> 85 to 90 mph in very rural area with few curves and most straights with visible miles ahead, a few cars would be fine, but not in busy urban or rural areas. .


Paging I-57 and maybe I-55 as well in Illinois before you get to Chicago. I-57 is LONNNNNNNNNNNNNNG coming from Missouri.



> . They should also do this between Dallas and Houston or San Antonio and Houston or Dallas and Austin/San Antonio


I can see that for I-45 between Houston and Dallas and maybe I-10 for Houston and San Antonio. But between I-35 between Dallas and San Antonio no. It is too crowded as it is and that's not stopping. Plus with the way those entrances and exits are and those access roads. You're screaming multiple accidents per hour up and down I-35.


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

DrJoe said:


> "Speed limits" are useless and people basically see them as speed minimums. The speed limit here is 100km/h but everyone goes 120km/h and the cops can't do anything if everybody is speeding. To be honest I think they only pull over those going 140 or over.


Us Australians often end up with a letter in the mail asking for a decent sum of money, plus demerit points that eventually end up to the loss of your license. The flipside is that Melbourne is blessed with wide roads (there's basically a grid of roads with 3 lanes each way and a wide median strip and many roads have space set aside for future duplication) so most of these have an 80km/h limit. They're impossible to cross when there's traffic though.

I was about to complain about you complaining that slow drivers were on the left lane and call you selfish but then I realised that you drive on the right. It's actually signed in Australia - there are a lot of "Keep Left Unless Overtaking" signs on open stretches of road. It's common courtesy anyway, and there isn't all that much traffic once you're outside of the cities.



One person did get clocked at 210km/h in an 80 zone though.


----------

